# reduces performance (help)



## banshee (Jun 7, 2006)

my car was running fine. I haven't been driving it because I need to replace the slave cylinder. I was ready to take it in, and my battery was dead. I recently changed the ignition. a new key was placed in the key fob, so it has been working fine until my battery went completely dead. my key wouldn't unlock the door manually. AAA opened it with a slim jim. when I last tried to start the car (before AAA opened it) 2 weeks ago, I heard an alarm (it was really low because the dead battery). I said the heck with it, i'll deal with it when im ready to replace my slave cylinder (today). there was no theft indicator, but my reduced performance light came on, the engine idled rough and the gas pedal revved the car very slightly. with all said, does anyone know what the problem is, and how do I remedy it? I have the car parked outside under covered parking and its been raining.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

what year?

I know some of the earlier 2005 models had a problem with the throttle position sensor. I know mine did. It would kick it into "reduced performance" mode and seemingly "idled" up to speed. With mine, I had to wait three weeks for the part. "reduced Performance" would come and go- it would go back to normal driving but still had the "check engine" light for a few cycles then go away until the next time the "TPS" went wacky. (been perfect since it was changed)

You need a strong battery and to get the code it's throwing...


----------



## banshee (Jun 7, 2006)

its 2005. I've had the reduced performance problems, but non like this. my engine has never idled so roughly. maybe its the battery power? i'll try and jump it as soon as I can gain access to the parking space next to me.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I'd start by replacing the battery. Could be there isn't enough life in the battery to power all that needs it. If all the problems began with the battery issue chances are that will fix it.


----------



## banshee (Jun 7, 2006)

I think you're right. this time I started it, the reduced performance and engine light came on, but it doesn't idle rough and I can give it a good rev. thx.


----------

